# guess the mystery Paph in bud



## BrucherT (Jul 8, 2020)

6 years ago, I visited a floral shop and a post-bloom, single-growth, 3-leaved, tagless Paphiopedilum was tucked away on a dark shelf with stupidly expensive, uselessly “decorative” ceramic pots. I asked about just buying the plant but the folks said I had to buy it as is, with the pot. I sighed and shrugged and left it. A year later, it was still sitting there, minus one leaf. I tried to buy the plant again; no dice. Another year went by and this time when I visited and asked, the owner was there in the store and said “HERE, TAKE IT! Just take it!” and ripped the plant out of its pot and basically threw it at me. She said “you’re the only person who ever even sees this plant in the store, it’s decrepit and a loss, just take it.” So I bought $20 worth of other stuff as a goodwill gesture and I took it.

So, I have now had it going on 4 years. The new growth came out flawless and the tessellated leaves alone are thrilling to behold. It is now in medium bud and I’m wondering if anybody wants to play guess-the-Paph? Anybody outright recognize this castaway critter? I think one parent is either delenatii or malipoense and the other....niveum? concolor?

If it’s part delenatii, I’m excited because I’ve never bloomed a delenatii and the two that I have are doing well in these conditions. Yes, I grow them in that fake Wardian case; East/Southeast window, lid always open and completely off for summer.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 8, 2020)

Paph. Ho Chi Min (delenatii x vietnamense)?


----------



## troy (Jul 8, 2020)

Canhii x sanderianum??? Cool story... exotic plants shops......


----------



## KateL (Jul 8, 2020)

Fuzzy Wuzzy.  I am going with delenatii.


----------



## lori.b (Jul 8, 2020)

What a nice story! That plant is obviously happy you saved it and now is going to reward you by blooming. My first guess looking at the leaves is that there's malipoense in there. But the bud looks like there's a fair bit of pink showing through so perhaps delenatii too. Can't wait to see it in bloom. Whatever it is it looks really healthy.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 8, 2020)

Based on leave patterns and shape, as well as the ‘fuzzy wuzzy’ pink bud, I would agree with Jens and predict it as HCM.

Whatever it is, you will love it anyways because you’re the adopted proud father who wisked it away to safety!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 8, 2020)

I agree with Kate and the others that have said delenatii.


----------



## setaylien (Jul 9, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> 6 years ago, I visited a floral shop and a post-bloom, single-growth, 3-leaved, tagless Paphiopedilum was tucked away on a dark shelf with stupidly expensive, uselessly “decorative” ceramic pots. I asked about just buying the plant but the folks said I had to buy it as is, with the pot. I sighed and shrugged and left it. A year later, it was still sitting there, minus one leaf. I tried to buy the plant again; no dice. Another year went by and this time when I visited and asked, the owner was there in the store and said “HERE, TAKE IT! Just take it!” and ripped the plant out of its pot and basically threw it at me. She said “you’re the only person who ever even sees this plant in the store, it’s decrepit and a loss, just take it.” So I bought $20 worth of other stuff as a goodwill gesture and I took it.
> 
> So, I have now had it going on 4 years. The new growth came out flawless and the tessellated leaves alone are thrilling to behold. It is now in medium bud and I’m wondering if anybody wants to play guess-the-Paph? Anybody outright recognize this castaway critter? I think one parent is either delenatii or malipoense and the other....niveum? concolor?
> 
> If it’s part delenatii, I’m excited because I’ve never bloomed a delenatii and the two that I have are doing well in these conditions. Yes, I grow them in that fake Wardian case; East/Southeast window, lid always open and completely off for summer.


Amusing anecdote! Judging from both the foliage and the flower bud, I tend to agree with Dr. Leslie: most probably a Ho Chi Minh. It is unlikely to be a species in a commercial flower shop although it is still possible. You have done a good job rescuing it and taking it from two leaves to healthy blooming size in only four years; however, the fact that you could do it suggests hybrid vigour. 
I look forward to your next photo with the plant in flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2020)

deli or primary hybrid, probably


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2020)

Easy one. Ho Chi Minh.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

I am going Ho Chi Minh also.

Wonderful job bringing it back to health and to bloom!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice story which came to a good end. Regarding the plant Ho Chi Minh might be a good guess but other crosses might be possible too. I can't see influence of P. malipoense because the flower stalk is too short.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2020)

Has anyone of you already seen an HCM album?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 12, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Has anyone of you already seen an HCM album?


Well, definately not this plant... not with that pinkish inflorescence!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 12, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Has anyone of you already seen an HCM album?



Yep, I've been growing one since few years and I saw photos of its flower.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2020)

2008 0r 2011 ? . But you don`t have Photo ? or bei Bertthold ?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 12, 2020)

Hakone said:


> 2008 0r 2011 ? . But you don`t have Photo ? or bei Berthold ?



Hakone, I've been growing a sibling plant of Berthold's plant. Hopefully it will flower in 1-2 years time than I can serve with a photo but not before.
Maybe you can find a photo in Berthold's forum?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2020)

Conco-bellatulum (wenshanense)


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey Brucher,
How about a progress pic?


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 23, 2020)

Update: the mystery seems solved! Though you guys had already solved it, of course. But I feel comfortable tagging this plant as Ho Chi Minh. Also, it’s a darn fine flower if I do say so!


----------



## setaylien (Jul 23, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Update: the mystery seems solved! Though you guys had already solved it, of course. But I feel comfortable tagging this plant as Ho Chi Minh. Also, it’s a darn fine flower if I do say so!


Yes, it's definitely Paph. Ho Chi Minh and a good one. Often the pouches of this hybrid (and also vietnamense itself) are not solidly coloured: yours is and the form is almost perfect so you've rescued what turns out to be a lucky plant. Congrats!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 23, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Yes, it's definitely Paph. Ho Chi Minh and a good one. Often the pouches of this hybrid (and also vietnamense itself) are not solidly coloured: yours is and the form is almost perfect so you've rescued what turns out to be a lucky plant. Congrats!



Wow thank you! I don’t normally favor hybrids but you know how it is, a plant grows on you, endears itself to you, I’m thrilled by this one, especially knowing that a connoisseur thinks it’s a good one. That puffs me all up. Thank you.


----------



## troy (Jul 23, 2020)

It looks nice!! I was hoping for a fantastic hybrid, canhii x sanderianum, oh well....


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2020)

Lovely! 

And very nice, too, to know I wasn't completely off the rails, chasing a wild goose!


----------



## shariea (Jul 24, 2020)

Well done--that looks great!


----------

